# Θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων 2014-II: Τετάρτη 3/9/2014 στην Κηφισιά



## nickel (Aug 24, 2014)

Μετά από επιτόπια έρευνα λεξιλογιακού κλιμακίου, προτείνουμε στις 3 του Σεπτέμβρη, όσοι δεν θα κατέβουμε να γιορτάσουμε την 40ή ιδρυτική επέτειο του ΠΑΣΟΚ, να μαζευτούμε για τα εξής:

*8 - 10 μ.μ. : Φαγητό στο Κουτούκι (κόκορα, κότσι κ.ά. ενδιαφέροντα μαγειρευτά και της ώρας)
10 μ.μ. - 3 π.μ. : Ποτό στο Yellow (με μουσική σε έξυπνη ένταση, που επιτρέπει τη συζήτηση)

Διευθύνσεις:
Κουτούκι, Λ. Κηφισίας 308, Κηφισιά
Yellow, Χαρ. Τρικούπη & Κρήτης 27, Κηφισιά*

Θα είμαστε ευέλικτοι ως προς την ώρα μετακόμισης.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2014)

Σ'αυτό θα έρθω (εμ τι, με πατατάκια ξεροσφύρι θέλατε να με πείσετε; ).


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2014)

...
Ε όχι και ξεροσφύρι τα πατατάκια. Ξεροσφύρι ήταν οι μπίρες με τα πατατάκια, κοψίδιλεςς. Σος-λάκινγκ σοσιαλάιζινγκ και καϊπιρίνιες μονοπύρηνες.

Εκείνο ήταν ξερομπίρι με τα πατατάκια, αλλά είχε πολύ και καλό μπίρι μπίρι. Και ουισκόμπιρες, όχι για μπόμπιρες.


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2014)

Κρίμα, φεύγω την ίδια μέρα τα ξημερώματα. Την άλλη φορά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump. Καλημέρα. Να αρχίσουμε να μαζευόμαστε. Και τα δύο μαγαζιά έχουν τεράστιους εσωτερικούς ή καλυπτόμενους χώρους, άρα είναι παντός καιρού.


----------



## VickyN (Aug 31, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Παρούσα.


----------



## diceman (Aug 31, 2014)

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ από το Yellow.


----------



## erenta (Aug 31, 2014)

Καλημέρα, είπα να έρθω κι εγώ με την κατερίνα στο Yellow.


----------



## paraskevi (Aug 31, 2014)

Και εγώ μέσα. Για ποτό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Να ξέρετε ότι χάνετε ένα κότσι αριστούργημα... :)


----------



## erenta (Aug 31, 2014)

πήγα πρόσφατα στο Κουτούκι και δεν τρελάθηκα :-(
κάποτε, προ 10ετίας, ήταν κορυφαίο!


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

Εγώ περνούσα από μπροστά επί μια εικοσαετία αλλά δεν σταματούσα. Πήγα την περασμένη εβδομάδα και μου άρεσε, αλλά έκανα δειγματοληψία σε δύο μόνο πιάτα, οπότε σκέφτηκα να διευρύνουμε τον κύκλο, να μάθουμε κι άλλα.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2014)

Εγώ διορθώνω πτυχιακές σαν τρελός και ετοιμάζομαι για το εξάμηνο που αρχίζει... Μπορεί ένα ποτό στο Yellow να το πιω όμως.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2014)

Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι για να πετύχει μια θερινή σύναξή μας πρέπει να γίνει εκτός θέρους. :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2014)

Εγώ το 'χω γράψει ήδη αλλού, αλλά τώρα κι εδώ, ότι δεν θα μπορέσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι για να πετύχει μια θερινή σύναξή μας πρέπει να γίνει εκτός θέρους. :laugh:



Όχι πως έχεις παράπονο με την προηγούμενη. Απλώς είσαι μαξιμαλιστής.


+1 στο Κουτούκι (εκτός από μένα)


----------



## danae (Sep 2, 2014)

Καλά να περάσετε! Χαιρετισμούς σε όλους !


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 2, 2014)

Εγώ θα έρθω με το λεξικό μου. :)

Μας βλέπω μάλλον για ποτάκι, όχι τίποτε άλλο αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται ο πολύς ο κόσμος εκεί θα μαζευτεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

Απόψε τις αποφάσεις για το πού θα είναι έξυπνο να καθίσουμε θα πρέπει να τις πάρουμε την τελευταία στιγμή. Φροντίστε να φέρετε ζιλεδάκια (φιλοδοξώ να καθίσουμε έξω). Αν φέρετε ομπρέλα, ελπίζω να είναι αχρείαστη. Φέρτε την καλή σας διάθεση· θα είναι απαραίτητη.

Θα τα πούμε σύντομα


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2014)

H πρόγνωση του καιρού λέει απόψε ελάχιστη 20 βαθμούς (στις τρεις το πρωί). Τι ζιλεδάκια μας λες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2014)

Τυπικά δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται φθινοπωρινή σύναξη;

Καλό απόγευμα,
το σπασικλάκι του φόρουμ.:)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> H πρόγνωση του καιρού λέει απόψε ελάχιστη 20 βαθμούς (στις τρεις το πρωί). Τι ζιλεδάκια μας λες;



Εμείς οι ντόπιοι είμαστε κρυούρηδες.




Hellegennes said:


> Τυπικά δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται φθινοπωρινή σύναξη;



Δεν παίρνεις κάνα τρένο να κατέβεις, να γνωρίσεις από κοντά και την SBE;


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> H πρόγνωση του καιρού λέει απόψε ελάχιστη 20 βαθμούς (στις τρεις το πρωί). Τι ζιλεδάκια μας λες;



Kifissia hourly weather forecast.

Τα δέντρα ολόγυρα κρατάνε δροσιά και υγρασία. 
Των ευαισθήτων [sic, για το μέτρο] τα μεριά, πριν πουντιάσουνε φροντίζουν. 

Καλοφάγωτα, καλόπιοτα και καλοκουβέντιαστα, συλλεξιλόγοι! :)
Δεν μπορώ να 'ρθω, οπότε εις το επανιδείν κι επανακούειν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν παίρνεις κάνα τρένο να κατέβεις, να γνωρίσεις από κοντά και την SBE;



Δεν υπάρχουν τόσο γρήγορα τραίνα, φοβάμαι. Το νωρίτερο που θα μπορούσα να είμαι κάτω θα ήταν στις 11 και δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις για κανένα τραίνο μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα. Εκτός αν μου δανείσεις το προσωπικό σου τζετάκι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

Πάντως, εσείς που θα έρθετε κατευθείαν στο μπαρ με τη μουσική, μπορείτε να φέρετε μπλουζάκια. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εκτός αν μου δανείσεις το προσωπικό σου τζετάκι.



Με το μαγικό μου χάλι βολεύεσαι;


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με το μαγικό μου χάλι βολεύεσαι;



If it's hally-gally. Gallivanting, that is:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με το μαγικό μου χάλι βολεύεσαι;



Χμμ... δεν ξέρω. Πόσων κόμβων είναι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Χμμ... δεν ξέρω. Πόσων κόμβων είναι;


Στο χάλι που είμαι, ολόκληρος είμαι ένας κόμπος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Τυπικά δεν θα έπρεπε να θεωρείται φθινοπωρινή σύναξη;
> 
> Καλό απόγευμα,
> το σπασικλάκι του φόρουμ.:)



Όχι, διότι τυπικά (και συνήθως) στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο το φθινόπωρο αρχίζει με την ισημερία της 21ης Σεπτεμβρίου —εκτός αν είσαι μετεωρολόγος, που μετράνε εποχές με τους μήνες.

Didn't _fall _for that one . Και μην ακούσω κανέναν να λέει «καλό χειμώνα» από τώρα. Καλό απόθερος, σύντεκνοι!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 3, 2014)

Καλά να περάσετε! :)

[0/2 φέτος...  ]


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2014)

Η ευχή "καλό χειμώνα" είναι παντελώς ηλίθια. Πρώτον γιατί δίνεται μετά τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο και δεύτερον γιατί παίζει να είναι η μόνη εποχή για την οποία ευχόμαστε, πλην όσων κατεβάζουν παντζούρια το καλοκαίρι κι εύχονται καλό καλοκαίρι (π.χ. σχολεία). Δηλαδή είναι ευχή αποχαιρετισμού περισσότερο. Το "καλό χειμώνα", πάλι, είναι ευχή μιζέριας. Επειδή ο άλλος τελείωσε τις διακοπές του και αισθάνεται μίζερα, βγάζει την μιζέρια του για την επιστροφή στην ρουτίνα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι ισημερίες και τα ηλιοστάσια πέφτουν κανονικά στην μέση των εποχών. Midsummer είναι κάποια μέρα ανάμεσα στην 21η και 25η Ιουνίου. Αυτή η γιορτή υπάρχει στην παράδοση πολλών πολιτισμών της Ευρώπης. Επίσης βγάζει περισσότερο νόημα να πούμε ότι η μικρότερη νύχτα βρίσκεται στην καρδιά του χειμώνα και η μεγαλύτερη στην καρδιά του καλοκαιριού. Απλά στην Ελλάδα τυγχάνει ο Ιούλιος και ο Αύγουστος να είναι θερμότεροι από τον Ιούνιο, ο οποίος είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με τον Σεπτέμβριο, καθώς και ο Δεκέμβριος να είναι θερμότερος από τον Ιανουάριο και τον Φεβρούαριο και στα ίδια επίπεδα με τον Μάρτιο. Αυτό για την Αθήνα, διότι στον Βορρά ο Δεκέμβριος και ο Σεπτέμβριος είναι λιγότερο θερμοί (και συγκεκριμένα λιγότερο θερμοί από τον Μάρτιο και τον Ιούνιο, αντίστοιχα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2014)

Ο Νίκελ ενημερώνει ότι είναι ήδη εκεί και σας περιμένει. Καλά να περάσετε! :)


----------



## diceman (Sep 3, 2014)

Φίλοι, Λεξιλόγοι, το μεν πνεύμα πρόθυμο, η δε σαρξ καταπιασμένη από την πρωινή προπόνηση. Δεν θα τα καταφέρω να έρθω για ποτό. 

Να φάτε, να πιείτε και να καλοπεράσετε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο Νίκελ ενημερώνει ότι είναι ήδη εκεί και σας περιμένει. Καλά να περάσετε! :)



Και ήρθαν αρκετοί για ένα ευχάριστο πρόγραμμα double bill. Ωστόσο, κάτι το απόκεντρο, κάτι η καθημερινή, οι απουσίες ήταν πολλές. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνουμε καμιά θερινή σύναξη τον Οκτώβρη...


----------

